# Quick Release plate for attaching tripod head to tripod legs



## Nick Gombinsky (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi there!

I'm thinking about building a new camera setup for one man band video shooting, and I was thinking about attaching a quick release plate to the tripod legs and the base of the tripod head, as I would often be changing it for a slider in the middle (with QR plate too). But, I think I'd need a QR base with a looong thumbscrew, because the tripod head would be blocking the way of it. Or maybe there is a better solution? What do you guys think?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 24, 2013)

Really Right Stuff has a gizmo for this IIRC.

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 24, 2013)

You mean just put a clamp on the tripod platform, then a dovetail on the ballhead and the slider? If you use a lever clamp, the handle doesn't extend above the clamp, so you just reach under. 

RRS sells dovetail plates for ballheads (two sizes) - google RRS TH-DVTL. I have them on my BH-55 ballhead and PG-02 gimbal, and I swap them out on the clamping leveling base on my tripod.


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! That is exactly what I was looking for. A bit more expensive than what I was thinking about, but still, a great find. I'm gonna look into that a bit more.

Cheers!


----------



## sjschall (Aug 25, 2013)

Why don't you attach the slider directly to the tripod head?


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Aug 25, 2013)

sjschall said:


> Why don't you attach the slider directly to the tripod head?



Because I need a video head attached to the top of the slider. If I were to attach the slider to the head, then I'd need another head to be able to do the angles I'd want (or maybe to do pans or tilts on video).

Thanks all!


----------



## sjschall (Aug 27, 2013)

That's what I currently do and it works pretty well, provided that your slider isn't too long and the tripod head can lock down very tight. I use a Manfrotto 503 head on sticks, with a QR plate, then the slider, then on the slider I mount a Manfrotto 701 head, with the same QR plate. Works great. But I understand where you're coming from, it'd be great to see your idea in action as well.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 27, 2013)

Why not just neglect to do the three grub screws between tripod and head?
Keep the pan resistance med-light and you'll be fine.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 27, 2013)

Or you might be cheaper getting a second centre coloumn, depending on the tripod.

Centre columns pretty inexpensive and much more solid.


----------



## Halfrack (Aug 28, 2013)

Manfrotto RC4 ?

http://www.manfrotto.us/rc4-low-profile-rect-rapid-connect-adapter-w-410pl-plate


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Jul 23, 2014)

Somehow I never got notifications of new replies... Just for the sake of leaving this thread with a conclusion, I ended up going with Arca Swiss. Arca Swiss plate below the head (one that came with a MeFoto tripod/ballhead), Sunway Photo looooooooong plate running below the whole slider length (this is what made my choice, no other system has plates this long), clamps on the tripod legs, head, and slider. Peak Design Capture Pro v2 plate on the camera (with clamp on the backpack strap).

Happy video camper with universal Arca Swiss QRs ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2014)

Nick Gombinsky said:


> ... Sunway Photo looooooooong plate running below the whole slider length (this is what made my choice, no other system has plates this long)



The longest plate/rail that I see from them is 300mm (~12"). If you need longer, RRS has 18" and 28" camera bars (CB-18 and -28).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2014)

Which QR plates fit a 3/8 screw on the legs? I suppose that some MF ones do, but my clamps are 1/4 in. 

I'm just curious, I might not understand what is happening.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 24, 2014)

I agree and also with Neuro.

If you haven't used the web site before it can be somewhat confusing, so it is good to know that they have great support on phone and by email.
sek



Jim Saunders said:


> Really Right Stuff has a gizmo for this IIRC.
> 
> Jim


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Whichever one you attack with a drill and a tap! 
I thought about going quick release between the tripod and head, never did it as someone told me it would introduce too much play. I had already looked in to it and the main thing is to have a QR plate that will accept a 3/8 screw to screw in to the bottom of the head, hopefully the base you are screwing on to the tripod will be 3/8 anyway. 
I was thinking of this adaptor http://cdn.panjo.com/GRX5mQNCpJUj2.jpg 
They also do plates with 3/8 screw which would go in to the head. 

Cheers Graham.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Which QR plates fit a 3/8 screw on the legs? I suppose that some MF ones do, but my clamps are 1/4 in.
> 
> I'm just curious, I might not understand what is happening.


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Jul 25, 2014)

Took the tripod out for some shots 

MeFoto A2350 legs
Weifeng EI-717AH head
Kamerar 23" slider
Sunwayphoto clamps and plates (can't remember exact models).

I used some 1/4" to 3/8" screw adapters, and some other screws I had to go out and get.

The whole thing fits in a small tripod bag and its very light!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mt Spokane.
> Whichever one you attack with a drill and a tap!
> I thought about going quick release between the tripod and head, never did it as someone told me it would introduce too much play. I had already looked in to it and the main thing is to have a QR plate that will accept a 3/8 screw to screw in to the bottom of the head, hopefully the base you are screwing on to the tripod will be 3/8 anyway.
> I was thinking of this adaptor http://cdn.panjo.com/GRX5mQNCpJUj2.jpg
> ...



I have been using Kirk Clamps with a 1/4 screw. I did not check it to see if it was a 3/8 tapped hole with a 1/4 adapter, since it is mounted to a 1/4 Manfrotto QR plate.


----------

